# Bandsaw Vibration



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello, I have a US made Delta bandsaw, 14" that I recently purchased, and I am unable to determine why it is vibrating while it runs, Is it possible that the stock belt is the culprit? I have checked the belt alignment and it seems to be fine as does the wheels being coplanar, I have also installed cool blocks and a new 1/4" blade. Has anyone had this problem also? thanks in advance for your help.

Robert


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

Good Idea, I never thought about the balancing of the wheels, Maybe I'll try a new belt first before I disassemble everything

thanks 
Robert


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Does it vibrate when you don't have a blade on it, running just the bottom wheel and motor, and belt. If so, it's in the drive system. If not it's the top wheel out of balance or the blade causing problems.

Some cheap belts, or ones that have been under tension for a while without turning can cause a vibration. You might remove the belt and put it in hot water for a while and then put it back on while still warm and see if the vibe goes away. If so get a new belt. Go to the auto parts store, not the hardware store. Better rubber, better belts. I like Napa brand hoses and belts.


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

I have not checked that, but I will.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought "more cowbell" was Christopher Walken on SNL. I believe Will Farrel was involved too.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

You can run the saw without a blade to see if there is any vibration like Michael Murphy suggested.

to check the top wheel I have found a pretty easy way to see if it is out of balance.

Without a blade on the saw, spin the upper wheel by hand and let it stop on its own. when it stops spinning make a mark on the bottom part of the wheel with a sharpie. Now, spin the wheel about a dozen more times making a mark at the bottom. If after your done all of your marks are on one side of the wheel that side is heavy. If they are spread out, your top wheel is balanced well enough. If it is off a bit you can put lead wheel balancers that you can find at any tire shop on the lighter side of the wheel.


----------



## bladeburner (Dec 12, 2009)

I wrapped a few turns of wire around one of the spokes after finding the high spot. Been on it for 40 years.


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

Gentlemen, thank you all for your help, I am sure that I will be able to find the problem now.

Michael, you are correct regarding the more cowbell quote, christopher walken's character in the skit was "bruce dickinson".

thanks again

Robert


----------



## ackychris (Feb 24, 2010)

Glad I found this thread-I was just messing with my Ridgid, trying to reduce the vibration; just eyeballing it while it's running (with the blade on), it looks like the bottom wheel has a lot of shudder. Will that method interpim suggested work to check the balance of the bottom wheel, too? I've checked blade tension, cool block alignment, thrust bearings, tracking, and I just got done tightening the belt a bit (man, that's some work!)...basically, everything I could think of.I just don't want to take the blade off, loosen the motor, and take off the belt unless I'm pretty sure it'll help fix it. And I'm almost sure the problem is either the bottom wheel's balance, the drive belt, or maybe wheel alignment-the top wheel looks like it runs smooth as a top.

(Just remembered, I also did a little quick dressing of the blade, and dressed a couple high spots on the belt)

Any other ideas, or do I need to suck it up and try to check the bottom wheel's balance?


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

How does it run without a blade on it? You maybe could use that balance method but you probably need to take the belt off.


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

I have done a few of the things suggested and it seems like it is going to be needing a new belt. you all sure have some good ideas. thank you

Chris, good luck with yours

Robert


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not an expert on this, but could it be the tires? In the saw sits for a long time without being used with the blade under tension, the tires could get a set (similar to car tires when they develop flat spots after not being driven) which then causes vibration.

Possible solution - turn it on and just let it run (for an hour?)

Prevention - loosen the blade tension if the saw isn't going to be used for a long time.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Another thought would be if this is a new saw, Are all the mounting bolts tight? Are the tires crowned and trued to the wheels? If the tires havent been crowned they may have high and low spots which will lead to vibration.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Make sure to check coplaner on the wheels by touching a straight edge across the entire width of both wheels. Checking the bottom of the top wheel against top of bottom wheel is not enough, you need to check straight edge that touches top and bottom of top wheel and top and bottom of bottom wheel for it to be truely coplanar.


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

I have the same saw and have had similar problems. That is until I bought a Link Belt form Lee Valley (link below). It helped quite a bit it still vibrates a little but definitely better. My problem also had to do with the blade, there were a few kinks in it. Hope that helps, good luck!

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=30051&cat=1,240,41067&ap=1


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

mine started to do that ,found out the pully on the moter came louse just enoght to make a lot of noise but still turn the blade. it wore the hole in the pully that it would wooble.
Chuck


----------



## ackychris (Feb 24, 2010)

I just found this method for balancing the wheels. I haven't tried it yet, but the spin-and-mark method is frustrating the heck out of me, so this will be my next attempt. It's a really interesting way to do it, so I thought I'd throw it out there for you guys. Here's the link:

http://wiki.owwm.com/Default.aspx?Page=BandsawBladeBalancing&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## barryvabeach (Jan 25, 2010)

The method in the link that Chris posted works great. I used nickels, dimes, and duct tape, but otherwise did what was recommended. If you have a vibration problem, start by isolating the components as much as you can . take off the drive belt and turn on the motor - check the Dial indicator to see what movement you have just from the motor - if there is no problem, then put on the belt and check ( without any blade). Unfortunately, there is no easy way to check just the belt, since an out of balance lower wheel will also cause a problem at this stage - but if you have a spare belt, or can borrow a link belt - you can switch that out at this stage to see if it a belt or wheel issue, if not put the stock belt back on and start balancing the lower wheel.


----------



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

This might be too obvious of a suggestion, but sense it is a new saw make sure it's sitting flat on the floor. My bandsaw will vibrate a little depending on where in my basement I put it. My floor isn't exactly flat, just moving it a couple inches and it sits flat without vibration.


----------



## Wintersedge (Apr 5, 2010)

aahaa, glad I found this thread.. I am having the same issue with a delta band saw I just bought.. I was thinking about bolting it to the floor.


----------

